# Account gesperrt bei WOW?!?



## Tom74 (10. Januar 2007)

Fall's jemand von Blizzard wegen "Störung der Serverökonomie" gesperrt wurde kann er mich gerne kontaktieren. 

Ich habe einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet, so wie es ausschaut sind diese Sperrungen nicht Rechtswirksam und können angefechtet werden.

Kosten halten sich im Rahmen, da die sich ja anhand des Streitwertes richten (monatliche Gebühr+Kaufkosten des Spiels) und wer ne Rechtsschutz(mit Onlinerecht) hat kann sogar kostenfrei rauskommen.

Ihr könnt diese Infos auch gerne weitergeben, damit Blizzard endlich mal einen Denkzettel verpaßt bekommt und nicht einfach mit uns machen kann was sie wollen.

Schöne Grüße
Tom


----------



## Shagya (10. Januar 2007)

Also wenn Blizzard einen account sperrt hat das seine gründe. Kar können die sihc auch irren. aber man kann bei sowas immer mit den reden und in Kontakt treten. da muss man dohc nich gleich nen anwalt einschalten. 

die sperren nich grundlos und wenn sie deinen gesperrt haben dann haben die ne vermutung und bestimmt auhc beweise für irgentwelche komischen aktivitäten.

Is bestimmt schieße wenn man nix verbrochen hat und man wurde gespert, aber gleich nen anwalt?


----------



## dejaspeed (10. Januar 2007)

Alles was Blizzard auf den eigenen Server machen kann ist rechtens , du hast ja schließlich den AGP zugestimmt und somit dich den Regeln (egal wie sie auch sind) unterworfen, ergo rausgeschmissenes Geld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw: echt gestört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom74 (10. Januar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Also wenn Blizzard einen account sperrt hat das seine gründe. Kar können die sihc auch irren. aber man kann bei sowas immer mit den reden und in Kontakt treten. da muss man dohc nich gleich nen anwalt einschalten.
> 
> die sperren nich grundlos und wenn sie deinen gesperrt haben dann haben die ne vermutung und bestimmt auhc beweise für irgentwelche komischen aktivitäten.
> 
> Is bestimmt schieße wenn man nix verbrochen hat und man wurde gespert, aber gleich nen anwalt?




Nunja wenn man nach 4 Mails und 5 anrufen keine Antwort bekommt dann gibts nur noch den Weg eines Anwaltes




dejaspeed schrieb:


> Alles was Blizzard auf den eigenen Server machen kann ist rechtens , du hast ja schließlich den AGP zugestimmt und somit dich den Regeln (egal wie sie auch sind) unterworfen, ergo rausgeschmissenes Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Du täuscht dich da gewaltig. Auch das erstellen von AGB's unterliegt gewissen Pflichten. Und Blizzard hat sich da eben an einiges nicht gehalten.


----------



## dejaspeed (10. Januar 2007)

So? da nenn mal beispiele.

Da kannst du ja mal erzählen was du getrieben hast, damit wir auch wissen was sich Blizzard unter dem Begriff "Störung der Serverökonomie" vostellt.


----------



## Tom74 (10. Januar 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> So? da nenn mal beispiele.
> 
> Da kannst du ja mal erzählen was du getrieben hast, damit wir auch wissen was sich Blizzard unter dem Begriff "Störung der Serverökonomie" vostellt.



Ließ selber nach was mein Rechtsanwalt Blizzard geschrieben hat. Für die Lesefaulen grob übersetzt. Sie halten sich nicht an gültiges deutsches Recht.




1.	Der Sachverhalt unterliegt gemäß Art. 29 Abs. 2 EG BGB deutschem Recht. Unser Mandant ist Verbraucher. Eine Rechtswahl wurde nicht getroffen. 

2.	Das deutsche Recht kennt kein Rechtsinstitut, welches einer „Sperrung“ des Accounts gleichkommt. Die so genannte Sperrung ist daher als außerordentliche Kündigung des Accountvertrages zu verstehen. Ein wichtiger Grund, welcher eine außerordentliche Kündigung rechtfertigen würde, liegt nicht vor. Damit ist die Kündigung unwirksam. Unserem Mandanten steht also der ungehinderte Zugang zu seinem Account sowie die Gutschrift der unberech-tigten Sperrzeiten weiterhin zu.

	Soweit vertraglich nichts anderes vereinbart ist, liegt ein die außerordentliche Kündigung rechtfertigender wichtiger Grund nur dann vor, wenn die Fortset-zung des Vertragsverhältnisses unter Berücksichtigung aller Umstände nicht zumutbar ist. Vom Vorliegen eines nach den gesetzlichen Maßstäben wich-tigen Grundes ist nicht auszugehen. Dies gilt insbesondere, weil der Online-Handel mit virtuellen Gegenständen aus ihrem Spiel, insbesondere mit so genanntem „Gold“, in großem Umfang betrieben und von Ihnen geduldet wird.

	Auch aus Ihren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ergibt sich aufgrund des vorgeworfenen Verstoßes kein Recht zur außerordentlichen Kündigung.

a)	Das in Ihren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen auferlegte Verbot des Ver-kaufs von virtuellen Gegenständen aus dem Spiel ist unwirksam. Selbst wenn unser Mandant also virtuelle Gegenstände aus dem Spiel real gekauft hätte, läge hierin kein Verstoß gegen Spielregeln, aus dem sich ein Recht zur au-ßerordentlichen Kündigung herleiten ließe.

	- Die entsprechenden Klauseln in Ihren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen sind gemäß § 305c des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches (BG nicht wirksam in den Vertrag einbezogen worden. Das Verbot der Veräußerung der virtuellen Goldstücke weicht – urheberrechtliche Schutzfähigkeit unterstellt – von der gesetzlichen Regelung des § 17 Abs. 2 Urhebergesetz (UrhG) ab. Bereits hier-aus ergibt sich der überraschende Charakter der Klausel Ihrer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.

	Davon abgesehen ist das Verkaufsverbot von Spielgegenständen unter Zugrundelegung allgemeiner Maßstäbe absolut unüblich. Eine Notwendig-keit für das Veräußerungsverbot ergibt sich auch nicht aus dem Charakter des Spiels, zumal das Gold innerhalb des Spiels virtuell verschenkt werden darf. Gerade unter Berücksichtigung der Eigenheiten des Spieles ist der Ur-sprung der – notwendigerweise in der realen Welt liegenden – Motivation für die Übertragung des virtuellen Goldes irrelevant.

	- Unter Berücksichtigung der Abweichung von der materiellen Rechtslage (§ 17 Abs. 2 UrhG) ist das Verbot des Handels mit den virtuellen Gegenstän-den des Spieles darüber hinaus wegen unangemessener Benachteiligung der Spieler unwirksam, § 307 BGB.

b)	Selbst wenn man jedoch von der Wirksamkeit Ihrer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ausgehen wollte, läge ein wichtiger Grund zur außerordentlichen Kündigung nicht vor. 

Gemäß Ihren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen haben Sie Ihre vertragli-chen Gegenrechte und Sanktionsmöglichkeiten gegen Accountinhaber ausdrücklich dem Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip unterworfen. In Ihren Bestim-mungen zum Punkt „Accountstrafen“ ist die Rede von einer so genannten Straf-„Pyramide“. Die Accountschließung als die schwerste Strafe soll nur an-gewandt werden bei Spielern „… die nicht imstande sind, unsere Grundsätze zu befolgen …“. Ob bei einem Spieler tatsächlich eine solche Unfähigkeit zur Befolgung der Spielregeln vorhanden ist, kann nur beurteilt werden, wenn der Spieler trotz vorheriger Verwarnung weiterhin gegen Spielregeln verstößt. Vor einer Accountschließung ist damit eine Verwarnung stets erforderlich. Etwas anderes kann nur bei außerordentlich schweren Verstößen gelten.

	Während Ihre Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ausnahmsweise für eine Accountübertragung als Sanktion die Schließung in Aussicht stellen und die-se damit als außerordentlich schweren Verstoß qualifizieren (unter Punkt I.E), fehlt eine solche Regelung für den Verkauf von virtuellen Gegenständen aus dem Spiel. 

	Die außerordentliche Kündigung hätte damit in jedem Fall eine vorherige Verwarnung vorausgesetzt. In Ermangelung einer solchen ist die Kündigung unwirksam.


*Die Veröffentlichung des Anwaltschreibens verstieß gegen das Urheberrecht. Verfasserin des Schreibens war Rechtsanwältin Sigrid Cobet-Nüse, LIEB.Rechtsanwälte, Erlangen.*


----------



## Pfotenhauer (10. Januar 2007)

sorry wenn ich das so sage aber:


LOOOOOL der hat ja nix ausgelassen und die AGB total in der Luft zerfetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagan (10. Januar 2007)

Tom74 schrieb:


> Fall's jemand von Blizzard wegen "Störung der Serverökonomie" gesperrt wurde kann er mich gerne kontaktieren.
> 
> Ich habe einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet, so wie es ausschaut sind diese Sperrungen nicht Rechtswirksam und können angefechtet werden.
> 
> ...




Sei doch so gut und lass uns auch wissen, was die Blizzard-Anwälte zu diesem Schreiben gesagt haben, ja?


----------



## dejaspeed (10. Januar 2007)

> Soweit vertraglich nichts anderes vereinbart ist, liegt ein die außerordentliche Kündigung rechtfertigender wichtiger Grund nur dann vor, wenn die Fortset-zung des Vertragsverhältnisses unter Berücksichtigung aller Umstände nicht zumutbar ist. Vom Vorliegen eines nach den gesetzlichen Maßstäben wich-tigen Grundes ist nicht auszugehen. Dies gilt insbesondere, weil der Online-Handel mit virtuellen Gegenständen aus ihrem Spiel, insbesondere mit so genanntem „Gold“, in großem Umfang betrieben und von Ihnen geduldet wird.




Wie gesagt wäre es vll mal nett wenn du erklärst was du getan hast was einer Sperrung rechtfertigt, den genau da wirst du wohl den wichtigsten Teil deinen "Anwalt" vorenthalten haben den Goldhandel ist durchaus erlaubt nur schließt diese Erlaubnis eben reguläre wege ein selbiges zu erhalten (und dazu zählt das besagte verkaufen/kaufen gegen einer echten Währung nicht dazu...) 

In meinen Augen ist deine Sperre u.u gerechtfertigt den unter dem Terminus "Störung der Serverökonomie"  steht zumindestens nicht das einmalige  Handeln mit illegall Erworbenen WOW-Gold.


----------



## Fubbiz (10. Januar 2007)

hmm

würde gerne dagegen argumentieren, jedoch geht die seite mal wieder nicht^^ (wie immer)

Normalerweise steht in den AGB:

1. Char/items/Gold (ver-)kaufen verboten -> Ban
-heisst für mich, verstoss = recht auf kündigung seitens blizz

2. (mir fällt die formulierung nicht ein)
Du hast nur solange das recht den dienst in anspruch zu nehmen wie blizz es erlaubt.


Eigene Meinung:
Geld/Item/Char handel kotzt mich an, alle involvierten ----> BAN (internet wegnehmen^^)

Ein Spielherst. macht Regeln für ein Spiel, da kannste nicht ankommen und sagen, aaaber in der BRD da gibt es andere Gesetze etc. blabla blub
Wenn das so wär dann müssten wir ja auch ingame 75% der Einnahmen an blizz wieder abgeben (steuern halt^^)

Naja mach du mit deinem anwalt, bringt eh nix, wett ich drauf, so keine zeit mehr hab feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Kruaal (10. Januar 2007)

Das was der Anwalt da geschrieben hat, ist aber nicht wirklich von der Hand zu weisen.

Zusätzlich kann er mal untersuchen, ob die Form in der die AGB akzeptiert werden muss tatsächlich rechtsverbindlich ist. So viel Text in hellen Buchstaben auf schwarzem Hintergrund... ich bezweifle das überhaupt nur 1% der WoW Spieler die AGB gelesen haben.


----------



## dejaspeed (10. Januar 2007)

Lesen sollte man sie schon , ungeachtet des Themas hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom74 (10. Januar 2007)

Der Brief geht erst morgen an Blizzard raus, aber mein Anwalt hat mir Hoffnung  gemacht das es klappt. den nach gültigem deutschen Recht MUß eine Abmahnung erfolgen. 

P.s.: Natürlich hab ich kein Gold gekauft sondern jemanden bezahlt das er seine Zeit investiert um für mich Geld zu erfarmen. Weil ich leider nur ca 8 Stunden die Woche spielen kann und trotzdem gerne am Ball bleiben würde. Das aber geht leider bei WOW nur wenn man auch up to date ist was Ausrüstung betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (10. Januar 2007)

Ich seh das mit dem goldhandel etwas anders.(ich unterstütz diesen nicht)

Das Gold wird bei Ebay oder irgendwelchen internetseiten gekauft und bezahlt - da kann Blizz aber nix machen weil sie einem nicht vorschreiben können was wer wo und wann im I-Net kauft (außer auf ihren Plattformen natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Im Game selber bekommt man das Gold geschenkt - dadrüber steht in der AGB aber nix das es verboten ist.
Wenn Blizz behauptet das es gekauft ist (sei es wie es sei) ist das ne unterstellung die Blizz nicht beweisen kann wenn doch (kontoauszüge, Kreditkartenabrechnungen) wären sie besser als der BND - ne mal ehrlich dann würde es gegen das datenschutzgesetz verstoßen.
Ergo: Blizz kann (solange es um gold geht) einen nur auf Verdacht kicken.

Und da das I-Net sowieso ne relativ rechtsfreie zone ist wäre (ist - von deinem Anwalt) es eine ziehmliche Kaffesatzleserei sich da irgendwelche Chancen auszumalen. Wenn es zu einem Prozess kommen sollte (glaub ich aber nicht wird mit sicherheit abgelehnt bei Gericht wegen Geringfügigkeit der Sache)haste glaub ich so gut wie gewonnen weil dann blizzard in der Nachweispflicht ist.


----------



## dejaspeed (10. Januar 2007)

Tom74 schrieb:


> Der Brief geht erst morgen an Blizzard raus, aber mein Anwalt hat mir Hoffnung  gemacht das es klappt. den nach gültigem deutschen Recht MUß eine Abmahnung erfolgen.
> 
> P.s.: Natürlich hab ich kein Gold gekauft sondern jemanden bezahlt das er seine Zeit investiert um für mich Geld zu erfarmen. Weil ich leider nur ca 8 Stunden die Woche spielen kann und trotzdem gerne am Ball bleiben würde. Das aber geht leider bei WOW nur wenn man auch up to date ist was Ausrüstung betrifft
> 
> ...




Was bringt dir das? Das thema wurde eigentlich schon vor ein paar Topics hier im Forum durchgekaut  hätte dein Freund das vll als Freundschaft getan dich hochzuleveln da drückt wohl blizz ein Auge zu aber das du dazu noch Geld bezahlst das er es tut ist mit verlaub, echt dämlich entweder kannst du wow so spielen wie du es zeitlich kannst oder lässt es einfach sein oder anders wieviel süchtig muß man sein um so einen müll zu machen  (und dazu noch einen Anwalt einzuschalten nur um der Welt zu zeigen das man eigtl ein Problem hat- siehe Topic #1, wow-süchtig) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dir kritik mußt du dir wohl gefallen lassen, und dein anwalt wird wohl ähnlich denken (davon mal abgesehen das er dich bereits schon 10 Euro gekostet hat und vll noch mehr kosten wird...)


----------



## Tom74 (10. Januar 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Was bringt dir das? Das thema wurde eigentlich schon vor ein paar Topics hier im Forum durchgekaut  hätte dein Freund das vll als Freundschaft getan dich hochzuleveln da drückt wohl blizz ein Auge zu aber das du dazu noch Geld bezahlst das er es tut ist mit verlaub, echt dämlich entweder kannst du wow so spielen wie du es zeitlich kannst oder lässt es einfach sein oder anders wieviel süchtig muß man sein um so einen müll zu machen  (und dazu noch einen Anwalt einzuschalten nur um der Welt zu zeigen das man eigtl ein Problem hat- siehe Topic #1, wow-süchtig)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tut mir leid wenn ich dir da wiederspreche. Aber was ich wann mit meinem Geld mach mußt du schon mir überlassen.
Ich hab ja auch nix gegen süchtige die 1000 von Euros in andere Hobbys stecken.

Der eine hat das als Hobby der andere eben das, und wer wieviel zeit und Geld in sein Hobby investiert ist ja wohl jedem sein eigenes Problem.

Abgesehn davon geht es hier in diesem Tread nich darum was ich mit meiner Kohle mache. 
Sondern sollte lediglich informieren darüber das es eine Möglichkeit gibt für Leute denen das gleiche passiert ist sich zu wehren und nicht wie 99% der normalen JASAGER einfach die Klappe zu halten und allles zu schlucken was Blizz mit einem macht.

P.S.: Hochgelevelt hab ich meine Charaktäre selber


----------



## BadMadBoy (10. Januar 2007)

Tom74 schrieb:


> Der Brief geht erst morgen an Blizzard raus, aber mein Anwalt hat mir Hoffnung  gemacht das es klappt. den nach gültigem deutschen Recht MUß eine Abmahnung erfolgen.
> 
> P.s.: Natürlich hab ich kein Gold gekauft sondern jemanden bezahlt das er seine Zeit investiert um für mich Geld zu erfarmen. Weil ich leider nur ca 8 Stunden die Woche spielen kann und trotzdem gerne am Ball bleiben würde. Das aber geht leider bei WOW nur wenn man auch up to date ist was Ausrüstung betrifft
> 
> ...



für mich hört sich das ganze an, als ob du irgendwelche chinafarmer/chinaleveler beauftragt hast.
womit machen die das wohl? mit bots.
vielleicht hast du ja auch selber nen bot benutzt - damit ist die sperre zu 100% gerechtfertigt.
je nach verwendetem bot ist das ganze ein hack bzw. crack und das ist nach deutschen recht (auf das du dich so gern berufst) strafbar mit haftstrafen bis zu *wasweissichwieviel* jahren.
je nachdem was du gemacht hast würd ich mal lieber aufpassen, das blizzard nicht zurückschiesst. das kann für dich ganz übel ausgehen.
und bei dem schrott den dein anwalt schreibt, ist davon auszugehen, das der auch noch nie im leben ein onlinespiel gespielt hat.


----------



## Fubbiz (11. Januar 2007)

/sign
BadMadBoy

Es gibt schon Anwälte die einen übern tisch ziehen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (11. Januar 2007)

AAllso, wenn du jemanden dafür bezahlst das er die Gold farmt is das find cih schon ein starkes stück. wenn du nihc genuf zeit hast in der woche, dann is das pech. Aber da kannste dir glei bei ebay geld kaufen. Dann is das schon gerechtfertigt von blizzard den account zu sperren.

Unterstützung von chinafarmern, kein wunder das die so boomen. Normale spieler die sich an die regeln halten können nicht mehr richtig selber farmen weil überall diese bots rumhampeln. und die loots in raids die sich schwer erkämpft wurden sin dann auch futsch, nur weil da einer auf die idee kommt, och farm mir dochmal geld ich hab keine zeit für sowas -.-

Achja und ich spiele auch nich sehr viel, nur 3, wenn ich mal in ne inse gehe auch 4 stunden am tag, manche tage ganich, und ich habe trozdem an die 600 g. Du musst nur wissen wie du deine zeit anlegst. berufe wie kräuterkunde und bergbau bringen viel geld, und du musst nur wissen was wo zufinden is, dann brauchst du nich geld erkaufen und deinem account kann garnichts passieren


----------



## Kruaal (11. Januar 2007)

Ich finds interessant zu lesen wie die ganzen "ehrlichen" Spieler hier empört den Finger heben. Bei jedem anderen Hobby ist es egal ob man Leute dafür bezahlt das sie einem Arbeit abnehmen. Kaum jemand mit einem aufgemotzten Ferrari wird sich selbst die Finger schmutzig machen, beim Tabletop gibt es genug Leute die ihre künstlerischen Fähigkeiten gegen Geld jenen anbieten, die weniger talentiert sind und in WoW kann man eben Leute anheuern, die einem Gold farmen.

Sofern das nicht mit Bots geschieht, sehe ich da kein Problem, Einkauf von Dienstleistungen im Hobbybereich ist ein etablierter Standard.

Jemanden mit wenig Zeit für WoW zu sagen, das er seine wenige Zeit dann doch bitte aufs farmen verwenden soll, ist schon ein starkes Stück. Diese Aussage kommt auch ausschliesslich von Leuten mit viel mehr Zeit für ihr Hobby.

Welcher Vorteil steckt in dem "mehr Gold"? Mal von Pots und einigen wenigen craftbaren Items hat er kaum Vorteile. Vielleicht wird er vor allen anderen ein Flugmount haben aber was solls? Die besten Items gibt es (bisher noch) in Instanzen und dort wird er schon wegen seiner geringen Spielzeit nicht hinein kommen.

Und seid mal ehrlich: Wer hat noch nicht ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht Gold zu kaufen, bei Preisen von unter einem Euro pro 100 Gold?

Was die Klage angeht: Blizzard könnte sich so heraus reden, das seitens des Kunden ein fristloses Kündigungsrecht besteht (einfach Zahlung einstellen) und das Blizzard dieses Recht ebenfalls hat (Account sperren).


----------



## Shagya (11. Januar 2007)

daran denken gold zu kaufen, klar, aber dafür is mir mien account echt zu schade um wegen sowas gesperrt zu werden. Und wow is nun mal ein etwas zeitaufwändiges spiel. wer keine zeit hat, kann nich spielen, pech gehabt.  wem bringt ein account den er hat und monatlich dafür geld hinlegt, wenn er ihn kaum nutzen kann...ich nehm jeze mal ein andres beispiel. man kann sich auch nich einen hund anschaffen, aber keine zeit haben sich um ihn zu kümmern, und den an andre abschieben sich um ihn zu kümmern, aber hauptsache man kann sagen ich hab einen und hau sinnlos geld für raus. 

So und nochmal dazu jemanden anzuheuern um geld zu farmen. Wenn es mein char ist, will ich ihn auch voll spielen. Ich will sagen können, das ist meiner, den hab ich aus eigener karft so weit gebracht wie er ist. ohne hilfe, da kann man dan stolz drauf sein.

Nich so wärs, wenn man sagen müsste, naja ich hab nen tollen char, aber den hab ich nur gelevelt, was jeder kann, die coolen items hab ihc mir alle mit erkauftem Gold besorgt. Sowas könnte auch jeder wenn es nicht laut den AGB`s verboten wäre. 

Ich zumindest spiele um sagen zu können, das is meiner, das hab ihc aus ihm gemacht, alleine. da hat man dann was auf das man stolz sein kann und auch n bissl was zum angeben hat^^

aber wie gesagt wenn man sich alles erkauft is das nich so toll.

und dieses "jemanden fragen ob er gegen bezahlung geld farmt" ist das gleiche wie "schon gefarmtes geld kaufen" - das macht keinen großen unterschied. beides verboten. und da er hier schin sagte, das er jemanden zum goldfarmen beauftragt hat, hat blizzard auch einen beweis, denn er hats zugegeben. also ... mehr weiß ich jeze auch nich mehr dazu zu sagen


----------



## Kruaal (11. Januar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> daran denken gold zu kaufen, klar, aber dafür is mir mien account echt zu schade um wegen sowas gesperrt zu werden. Und wow is nun mal ein etwas zeitaufwändiges spiel. wer keine zeit hat, kann nich spielen, pech gehabt.  wem bringt ein account den er hat und monatlich dafür geld hinlegt, wenn er ihn kaum nutzen kann...ich nehm jeze mal ein andres beispiel. man kann sich auch nich einen hund anschaffen, aber keine zeit haben sich um ihn zu kümmern, und den an andre abschieben sich um ihn zu kümmern, aber hauptsache man kann sagen ich hab einen und hau sinnlos geld für raus.


In deinem Beispiel würde er sich noch jemanden "mieten" der sich um den Hund kümmert, denn genau das geschieht doch auch wenn er jemanden dafür bezahlt Gold zu farmen. Mir wäre es um die echten Euros auch zu schade, aber jemand der ne Ecke mehr Geld verdient, den kümmern 50 Euro halt nicht weiter und wenn er dafür mal eben 5000 Gold bekommt... ist für den doch ok.



> So und nochmal dazu jemanden anzuheuern um geld zu farmen. Wenn es mein char ist, will ich ihn auch voll spielen. Ich will sagen können, das ist meiner, den hab ich aus eigener karft so weit gebracht wie er ist. ohne hilfe, da kann man dan stolz drauf sein.


Richtig, so ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Aber meine/deine Meinung dazu ist eben nicht die Meinung die alle anderen auch haben. 


> Nich so wärs, wenn man sagen müsste, naja ich hab nen tollen char, aber den hab ich nur gelevelt, was jeder kann, die coolen items hab ihc mir alle mit erkauftem Gold besorgt. Sowas könnte auch jeder wenn es nicht laut den AGB`s verboten wäre.


Schau dir einmal die ebayauktionen an, wie viele Chars da verkauft werden. Ein bekannter von mir hat seinen Account erst vor ein paar Wochen für 600+ € verkauft. Gold kannst du dort auch in Massen für jeden Realm kaufen. Blizzard achtet seine eigene AGB nicht, dazu muss man sich nur einmal die Vorgehensweise gegen Chinafarmer anschauen. Wer kennt auch nur einen Server auf dem an keinem der bekannten Spots irgendwelche Bots/Chinas unterwegs sind?


> Ich zumindest spiele um sagen zu können, das is meiner, das hab ihc aus ihm gemacht, alleine. da hat man dann was auf das man stolz sein kann und auch n bissl was zum angeben hat^^
> 
> aber wie gesagt wenn man sich alles erkauft is das nich so toll.


Das ist ein Spiel, in ein paar Jahren schert es keine Sau mehr wo der Char herkommt und was du so alles an Items hast/hattest. Wenn es WoW mal nicht mehr gibt, dann stehen alle in gleichem Maße mit leeren Händen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> und dieses "jemanden fragen ob er gegen bezahlung geld farmt" ist das gleiche wie "schon gefarmtes geld kaufen" - das macht keinen großen unterschied. beides verboten. und da er hier schin sagte, das er jemanden zum goldfarmen beauftragt hat, hat blizzard auch einen beweis, denn er hats zugegeben. also ... mehr weiß ich jeze auch nich mehr dazu zu sagen


Das eine ist bestenfalls Accountsharing, solange keine Botprogramme zum Einsatz kommen. Da sehe ich schon einen, wenn auch nur technischen, Unterschied. Was Blizzard erlaubt und verbietet ist ohnehin diskussionswürdig, denn die AGBs sind nicht auf den deutschen Rechtsbereich zugeschnitten, sondern auf den amerikanischen.


----------



## Shagya (11. Januar 2007)

Das mit den chars bei ebay verkaufen find ich ok, solange nich einer sein geld regelmäßig damit verdienen will. Warum soll ein spitzenchar gelöschwerden wenn andre von so einem char träumen. wenn einer aufhört mit wow, kann er seinen char ruhig verkaufen, bringt gutes geld, und man löscht die darin investierte zeit nicht einfach.


----------



## Bashilly (11. Januar 2007)

Also falls Blizz antworten sollte, würde ich michh freuen wenn du die Antwort hier einmal mitteilen könntest.

Ob du nun im Recht oder unrecht bist will ich garnicht sagen, da ich den gesamten Sachverhalt nicht kenne.

Solltest du allerdings einen BOT benutzt haben, hast du auf jeden fall verloren.


----------



## Kruaal (11. Januar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Das mit den chars bei ebay verkaufen find ich ok, solange nich einer sein geld regelmäßig damit verdienen will. Warum soll ein spitzenchar gelöschwerden wenn andre von so einem char träumen. wenn einer aufhört mit wow, kann er seinen char ruhig verkaufen, bringt gutes geld, und man löscht die darin investierte zeit nicht einfach.


Du investierst Zeit um einen Char auszurüsten.
Du investierst Zeit um Gold zu farmen.
Du investierst Zeit um Ehre zu farmen.
Du investierst Zeit um in IF/OG zu idlen.

Wo liegt da der moralische Unterschied? Warum ist es in deinen Augen ok seine investierte Zeit zu verkaufen wenn es um Charaktere geht, aber nicht wenn es um Gold geht?


----------



## BadMadBoy (11. Januar 2007)

blizzard sperrt accounts doch nicht aus jux und dollerei. das ist alles verlorenes geld für die.

und ich hab auch noch nie gehört, das jemand einen beauftragt für ihn gold zu farmen - da kauf ich das gold doch lieber von den chinafarmern, das ist mit sicherheit billiger.

bleibt also irgendwie noch nur das botfarmen übrig und da sind sicherlich alle derselben meinung.

abgesehen davon kann man mit gold eh nix gutes kaufen, ausser tränken im endgame, aber das werden die leute, die sowenig zeit haben das sie gold kaufen müssen, eh nie sehen.


meine persönliche meinung ist: ich will spass an dem spiel haben und dabei ist es mir egal ob ich lvl20 oder lvl100 bin. mir geht es um den spass und nicht mich anderen beweisen zu müssen.

(wie kann man überhaupt goldprobleme haben? ich werde mit lvl70 mein epic flugmount haben (6000G) und ich habe berufe mit denen ich 0 gold verdiene.)


----------



## Bashilly (11. Januar 2007)

BadMadBoy schrieb:


> (wie kann man überhaupt goldprobleme haben? ich werde mit lvl70 mein epic flugmount haben (6000G) und ich habe berufe mit denen ich 0 gold verdiene.)



schön für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es wird aber sicher welche geben die nicht so gut Haushalten können und die werden dann eher zu solchen mitteln greifen.

Naja ich persönlich hab noch nie irgendetwas ausserhalb des Spieles gekauft, da ich es schwachsinnig finde. reales Geld gegen virtuelles Gold zu tauschen. (Die monatlichen Gebühren meine ich damit natürlich nicht)


----------



## Kruaal (11. Januar 2007)

BadMadBoy schrieb:


> blizzard sperrt accounts doch nicht aus jux und dollerei. das ist alles verlorenes geld für die.



Zum einen sperren die durchaus aus "Jux und Dollerei", man braucht sich dazu nur diverse Threads im GM Forum anzuschauen. Aus meinem Raid wurde beispielsweise jemand 6 Wochen gesperrt und am Ende kommentarlos wieder freigeschaltet. 
Zum anderen verlieren sie dadurch kaum Spieler. Die Meisten lassen sich sowas gefallen und spielen nach der Sperre weiter, dankbar das sie überhaupt wieder spielen "dürfen".



> abgesehen davon kann man mit gold eh nix gutes kaufen, ausser tränken im endgame, aber das werden die leute, die sowenig zeit haben das sie gold kaufen müssen, eh nie sehen.


Das ist soweit richtig, allerdings entkräftet das sogar noch eher die Verteufelung von China farmern.


----------



## Varnamys (11. Januar 2007)

Also jetzt mal total unabhängig von der Gold-Kauf-Verkaufe-ich-meine-Seele?-Diskussion:

Ich finds gut, dass mal jemand versucht Blizzards idiotische EULA anzufechten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was da drin steht ist in einigen Punkten durchaus nicht rechtskonform.
Bin mal gespannt wie es sich in der Sache weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Patricko (13. Januar 2007)

Tom74 schrieb:


> Fall's jemand von Blizzard wegen "Störung der Serverökonomie" gesperrt wurde kann er mich gerne kontaktieren.
> 
> Ich habe einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet, so wie es ausschaut sind diese Sperrungen nicht Rechtswirksam und können angefechtet werden.
> 
> ...




Wenn du das wirklich gemacht hast dann ..... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja das ist gestört^^

Einen Rechtsanwalt auf Blizzard setzen obwohl es kalr ist das es nichts bringt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn man ein Spiel wie WoW spielt dann muss man sich drauf einstellen , das man igendwann gespeert wird .

Mein Freund wurde mal ohne Grund gespeert und bekam danach nen Gratis Monat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und außerdem speert Blizzard die Spieler net aus Spaß.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur wenn ein Regelverstoss vorgekommen ist oder anderes.


----------



## Kruaal (13. Januar 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> Wenn du das wirklich gemacht hast dann .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum soll das nichts bringen?





> Wenn man ein Spiel wie WoW spielt dann muss man sich drauf einstellen , das man igendwann gespeert wird .
> 
> Mein Freund wurde mal ohne Grund gespeert und bekam danach nen Gratis Monat
> 
> ...


Es gibt inzwischen schon so viele Leute die einfach mal "random" gesperrt wurden. Es hat schon ein paar ingame Bekannte erwischt. Die tauchen dann alle so nach 4-6 Wochen wieder auf, eventuell mit einer Spielzeitgutschrift (was einfach nur lächerlich ist) und das wars.


----------



## Tom74 (18. Januar 2007)

update:

Blizzard muß jetzt erstmal ihre sogenannten Beweise schriftlich darlegen und Beweisen.
Außerdem müßen die alle Unterlagen die eine Sperrung rechtfertigen, laut deren AGB, meiner Anwältin zusenden.

Morgen läuft übrigens die Frist für die Freischaltung ab, mal gucken was dann passiert.

Weitere Infos erhaltet Ihr sobald es welche gibt.


----------



## Fubbiz (19. Januar 2007)

WORLD OF WARCRAFT™ - NUTZUNGSBESTIMMUNGEN (Auszug)

1.
A. [...]Ungeachtet aller hierin liegenden Widersprüche erkennen Sie an und stimmen Sie zu, dass sie kein Eigentums- oder Besitzanspruch an dem Account haben.

E. Blizzard Entertainment erkennt die Übertragung von Accounts an Dritte nicht an und jegliche zugelassene Weitergabe der World of Warcraft-Software, hat eine permanente Löschung des zur Sofware zugehörigen Accounts zur Folge. Es ist Ihnen nicht erlaubt, einen Account zum Kauf oder Handel anzubieten. Eine solche Handlung: (i) stellt eine Verletzung dieser Vereinbarung dar; (ii) kann die Sperrung oder Löschung des Account zur Folge haben; (iii) kann gegenüber Blizzard Entertainment nicht angefochten werden.

...

8. [...]Dementsprechend dürfen Sie keine Gegenstände außerhalb von World of Warcraft gegen "tatsächliche" Geldleistungen verkaufen oder gegen Gegenstände eintauschen.

...

15.
B. Blizzard Entertainment behält sich das Recht vor, diese Vereinbarung fristlos zu kündigen, falls Sie nach rechtskräftigem Ermessen von Blizzard Entertainment gegen eine in diesen Nutzungsbestimmungen und/oder der World of Warcraft-Endbenutzer-Lizenzvereinbarung genannten Bestimmungen verstoßen. [...]

17. Billige Rechtsmittel. Im Falle eines Verstoßes gegen diese Vereinbarung, stimmen Sie hiermit zu, dass Blizzard Entertainment irreparable Schäden davontragen würde, wenn diese Vereinbarung nicht ausdrücklich vollstreckt würde. Sie sind deshalb damit einverstanden, dass Blizzard Entertainment ohne Einschränkung, ohne weitere Sicherheit oder einen Nachweis für entstandene Schäden berechtigt ist, für Verstöße gegen diese Vereinbarung Schadensersatz zu verlangen, und dies zusätzlich zu den Schadensersatzansprüchen, die Blizzard Entertainment im Rahmen der anwendbaren Gesetze ohnehin geltend machen kann.

etc.

Aber denke dass du (Tom74) hier eh nur eine tolle Geschichte vermitteln willst, welche weit von der realität entfernt ist.
Sollte da doch was dran sein, hoffe ich Blizzard befolgt (den o.g.) Punkt 17^^

mfg


----------



## Tom74 (30. Januar 2007)

Hrhr, ich habe gesiegt.

Auszug aus der EMail meiner Anwältin an mich:

Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

zu Ihrer Information über den Sachstand teile ich Ihnen das folgende mit: 

1. Mit heutiger Post werde ich Ihnen ein Schreiben der rechtlichen Vertreter von Blizzard übermitteln, das heute bei uns eingegangen ist. Demnach bietet Blizzard an, Ihren Account freizuschalten und die verlorene Spielzeit gutzuschreiben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich der Gegenseite Ihr Einverständnis bzgl. der Wiedereröffnung Ihres Accounts mitteilen kann.


So und wo sind nun die Zweifler ?!?
Auch ein großer Konzern kann plötzlich ganz klein werden.

Nochmal, wer auch wegen "Störung der Serverökonomie" gesperrt wurde kann sich gerne an mich wenden. Er bekommt die Daten meiner Anwältin.

Und nun noch allen viel Spaß in der Welt von World of Warcraft.


P.S.: Anmerkung zu FubbizBlackhand, man kann nicht einfach Bedingungen die in z.b. in den USA gelten auf unser deutsches Rechtssystem anwenden.


----------



## Fubbiz (30. Januar 2007)

LoL

ich kann viel hier rein schreiben, scann den brief von blizz und ich glaub dir, so lange bist du für mich die märchentante von buffed.de^^


Auszug aus der EMail meiner Anwälte an mich:

Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

zu Ihrer Information über den Sachstand teile ich Ihnen das folgende mit:

1. Mit heutiger Post werde ich Ihnen ein Schreiben der rechtlichen Vertreter von Blizzard übermitteln, das heute bei uns eingegangen ist. Demnach lehnt Blizzard den Einspruch ab.


So und jetzt?!? LooL

P.S.: Anmerkung das sind keine einfachen Bedingungen die z.b. in den USA gelten, das sind NUTZUNGSBESTIMMUNGEN, welchen du mehrfach zugestimmt hast, aber find deine Bemühungen uns/mich zu unterhalten echt nett, immer wieder lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (31. Januar 2007)

FubbizBlackhand schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> ich kann viel hier rein schreiben, scann den brief von blizz und ich glaub dir, so lange bist du für mich die märchentante von buffed.de^^
> Auszug aus der EMail meiner Anwälte an mich:
> ...


Dir sollte geläufig sein, das auch Nutzungsbestimmungen gewissen Standards unterliegen. Die Nutzungsbedingungen sehr vieler Hersteller/Anbieter sind zum Teil schlicht und einfach in Deutschland nicht gültig. Daher auch der weit verbreitete Zusatz, das alle anderen Punkte einer Nutzungsbedingung gültig bleiben, sollte einer davon nicht gültig sein. Das Blizzard beispielsweise einfach behaupten kann, es sei ein Schaden entstanden und dich dafür zur Kasse bitten kann, ist eher unter Märchen und Fabeln anzusiedeln.

Ein Screenshot würde mich aber auch noch interessieren.

Übrigens ist eine reine Spielzeitgutschrift eine eher lächerliche Entschädigung.


----------



## Tom74 (31. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich kann es mir ja egal sein ob ihr mir glaubt oder nicht, aber naja von mir aus.
Gewisse Stellen hab ich unkenntlich gemacht, die Passagen gehn keinem was an.



[Edit - ZAM] Beweise schön und gut, aber das Attachment wurde entfernt.


----------



## Kruaal (5. Februar 2007)

wie sagt man so schön im Spiel?


thx


----------



## Tom74 (5. März 2007)

Zur Klarstellung:


*Die Veröffentlichung des Anwaltschreibens verstieß gegen das Urheberrecht. Verfasserin des Schreibens war Rechtsanwältin Sigrid Cobet-Nüse, LIEB.Rechtsanwälte, Erlangen.*


----------



## Pagan (5. März 2007)

Tom74 schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung:
> *Die Veröffentlichung des Anwaltschreibens verstieß gegen das Urheberrecht. Verfasserin des Schreibens war Rechtsanwältin Sigrid Cobet-Nüse, LIEB.Rechtsanwälte, Erlangen.*




Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Kruaal (6. März 2007)

Versteh ich auch gerade nicht, vor allem weil der Brief ja von Herrn Krüger verfasst wurde, nicht von Frau Cobet-Nüse.


----------



## dejaspeed (6. März 2007)

Tom74 schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung:
> *Die Veröffentlichung des Anwaltschreibens verstieß gegen das Urheberrecht. Verfasserin des Schreibens war Rechtsanwältin Sigrid Cobet-Nüse, LIEB.Rechtsanwälte, Erlangen.*



ehm korrigier mich, aber hast du nicht selbst das schreiben veröffentlicht, oder was ist los ?


@Kruaal er hat mit dem veröffentlichen das anderen Schreibens gegen das urheberrecht verstoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(naja ich tippe darauf das der Herr nun die Anwaltsrechnung nicht bezahlen will/kann und jetzt einen auf quer macht...)


----------



## Kruaal (6. März 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> (naja ich tippe darauf das der Herr nun die Anwaltsrechnung nicht bezahlen will/kann und jetzt einen auf quer macht...)


Wer heutzutage keine Rechtschutzversicherung hat... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom74 (8. März 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> ehm korrigier mich, aber hast du nicht selbst das schreiben veröffentlicht, oder was ist los ?
> @Kruaal er hat mit dem veröffentlichen das anderen Schreibens gegen das urheberrecht verstoßen
> 
> 
> ...





Nee das nich, is schon längst alles bezahlt.
Aber irgendein IDIOT hat das Schreiben an WoWSzene weitergeleitet und die hams auf ihrer HP veröffentlicht.
Naja wie mich Frau Cobet-Nüse aufgeklärt hat darf man Schreiben die ein anderer verfaßt hat eben nich so einfach veröffentlichen.


Kruaal es geht um den Briefauszug auf Seite 1 meines Treads.


----------



## Gudde (9. Februar 2008)

Mein Acc wurde auch gespert wegen angebelichem rücklastschriftverfahren. hab nix gemacht


----------



## Zantron (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo Tom74
wollte mich heute wie fast jeden Tag bei WOW einloggen, ohne erfolg. Irgendwann hab ich meine emails gecheckt und fand die Nachricht,

"Hergang: Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment Maßnahme: Account permanent gesperrt. Des Weiteren greifen die anderen Klauseln ebenfalls, welche sich gegen so genanntes Account-Sharing richten"

Für mich eine unglaubliche Beschuldigung, da ich, wie sich soeben zeigt, mit Recht ich um meinen Account fürchten müsste (wurde im Game auch schon mehrfach angeschrieben ob ich an Gold interessiert wäre, was ich aber genau aus diesem Grunde immer verneint habe) . Ich habe da mehr als 5 Jahre investiert, bin nicht der Raidspieler und froh mir meine Chars endlich einigermaßen ausgestattet zu haben. Naja, nach einiger Zeit des Nachdenkens fiel mir ein, das ich mich die letzten Tage, besonders gestern, über die mehrfache Servertrennung geärgert habe, war in Instanzen als Heal unterwegs und wenn man da getrennt wird, sind oft alle hin bis man wieder on ist (gestern abend 4x passiert).
Ich dachte die ganze Zeit das sich da irgendein Addon mit dem WOW nicht so verträgt und wollte das die nächsten Tage mal überprüfen.
Habe dann eben noch mit einem Kollegen aus dem RL gesprochen, der sich heute morgen gegen 10 Uhr wunderte, das ich mit dem DK in Drachenöde war weil ich um diese Zeit gewöhnlich arbeite. Er hat "mich" mehrfach angeschrieben wobei der Char dann nach ca. 10 Minuten ausgeloggt wurde. Habe bei Blizz telefonisch niemanden erreicht und dann eine leider an Buchstaben begrenzte email an den Support geschrieben und warte nun auf Antwort. 
Allerdings hört sich das Schreiben von denen sehr endgültig an, bin mir nur leider keiner Schuld bewusst und wirklich nicht bereit mir abgesehen von den Kosten die Chars die mir am meisten Spaß gemacht haben wieder bis 80 hoch zu leveln.
Würde, wenn ich mit meiner email keinen Erfolg habe, sehr gerne Deine Anwältin konsultieren, jedoch spielen die Kosten da auch eine Rolle. Bist Du bitte so nett und schreibst mir mal mit welchen Kosten man da ungefähr rechnen kann ? 
Wäre Dir sehr dankbar.

Gruß Zantron


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Du willst also einen Anwalt einschalten weil du in einem Spiel ausgeschlossen wurdest und eröffnest daher einen Thread im Gott und die Welt Forum

AHA!


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube mal, dieser Thread failed total ... der gehört ins WoW Forum


----------



## Teal (25. Januar 2010)

hiho!
Der Beitrag ist zum einen im falschen Forum, zum anderen wäre mir bis auf einen Hack kein Grund bekannt, weshalb Accountsperren nicht gerechtfertigt sein sollen. Sollte dies die Vermutung für die Sperre sein, kann man wie in diesem Thread beschrieben Einspruch gegen die Entscheidung einreichen. Hier mache ich jedenfalls mal zu...

Gruß,
Teal


----------

